
Announcing VCV Rack 1.0, the largest update since its launch in 2017 - mariuz
https://vcvrack.com/Rack.html
======
shampto3
I can't praise VCV Rack enough. It has helped an amateur synth enthusiast like
myself learn how modular synthesis works without having to invest hundreds of
dollars into it. You can make such amazing sounds with this free open-source
project, and the workflow feels incredibly natural. I love the community
support behind it, as there are tons of developers creating new and exciting
modules. Since I'm a developer myself, I'm starting to dig into how I can also
contribute to this amazing community.

If you haven't had the chance to check out VCV Rack, I highly recommend it.

